# Is Tito Ortiz's Head Size Evidence?



## Mr. Bungle

of performance enhancing drug use?

Possibly.

I've been going to the same place to buy my supplements for years and recently I asked the guy who owns it about human growth hormone, how difficult it was to get, what results could be achieved, side effects, etc. I'm not really interested in taking it I was just curious and I know he's really knowledgeable. He told me that hes known many guys who use it along with a cocktail of various other performance enhancing drugs. He ran down the list of side effects and one in particular caught my attention. He said that there is often an increase in skull bone density which basically gives you a big head. I was kind of shocked and said "c'mon that cant be true? It changes the size of your head? Permanently?" and he told me to take a look at pro-wrestlers, bodybuilders, etc...they have giant foreheads and big thick skulls, "Some barely look human" and it's a direct result from prolonged HGH/steroid abuse. I decided to look into it further and have found plenty of evidence in various peer reviewed medical journals that confirms that what he was telling me was accurate.

So does this mean Tito's big head mean he's a cheating doper? 

You decide.


----------



## gibboeng9

lol that's hilarious i never thought about that, it is true though growth hormone has some sick side affects, i once trained with a guy who took it and the bone where his eyebrows were really stuck out in some reported cases i've heard excessive use can cause finger bones to fuse together. tito's head is rather large i think they should test him haha


----------



## BHShaman

I am 5'8" with a 7-3/4" Headband for hats.
My daughter was born in the 95%tile for head circumferences and 35% for body size. Some people just have huge craniums.
Better evidence is like Bonds, who had a skinny head then seemed to grow a bread basket for a noggin.


----------



## kyle1

I have a huge head  lol


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Perhaps we should examine some photographs of a younger Tito Ortiz to see if there has been some cranial enlarging...

If someone could just get a hold of his high school year book the mystery could be solved!


----------



## gibboeng9

if his cranium is found to have increased it's girth, do you think he has enlarged his cranium on purpose or dou you think it's a side affect


----------



## BHShaman

gibboeng9 said:


> if his cranium is found to have increased it's girth, do you think he has enlarged his cranium on purpose or dou you think it's a side affect



Exactly, and normally the answer would be yes.
People heads do not just randomly get bigger in late twenties early 30s or after.

But does anyone have before and after measurements.
There are rumors about Bonds because they could track his batting helmet size. But I don't know if anyone has records of those Team Punishment Beanie shipments.


----------



## Halebop

Need to see his teeth as well. If he has a gap in in his front teeth(ala Gov. Arnold and Strahan (sorry Giants fans, not saying he cheats but if you use HGH you might get a gap....just like Micheal Strahans) I would say case closed. 

Freaky stuff. Thought about if 5 years ago....glad it cost a shit ton for a cycle or I might look like Mr. Bungles old black and white avatar.


----------



## JawShattera

cool thread i didnt know that, mark coleman has a big forehead and he takes roids


----------



## jamlena

Mr. Bungle said:


> of performance enhancing drug use?
> 
> Possibly.
> 
> I've been going to the same place to buy my supplements for years and recently I asked the guy who owns it about human growth hormone, how difficult it was to get, what results could be achieved, side effects, etc. I'm not really interested in taking it I was just curious and I know he's really knowledgeable. He told me that hes known many guys who use it along with a cocktail of various other performance enhancing drugs. He ran down the list of side effects and one in particular caught my attention. He said that there is often an increase in skull bone density which basically gives you a big head. I was kind of shocked and said "c'mon that cant be true? It changes the size of your head? Permanently?" and he told me to take a look at pro-wrestlers, bodybuilders, etc...they have giant foreheads and big thick skulls, "Some barely look human" and it's a direct result from prolonged HGH/steroid abuse. I decided to look into it further and have found plenty of evidence in various peer reviewed medical journals that confirms that what he was telling me was accurate.
> 
> So does this mean Tito's big head mean he's a cheating doper?
> 
> You decide.


I don't know if that's true or not but Tito does have a HUGE head:cheeky4:


----------



## esv

jamlena said:


> I don't know if that's true or not but Tito does have a HUGE head:cheeky4:


Ye i agree Tito's head is freaken huge!!!!!


----------



## CashKola

Halebop said:


> Need to see his teeth as well. If he has a gap in in his front teeth(ala Gov. Arnold and Strahan (sorry Giants fans, not saying he cheats but if you use HGH you might get a gap....just like Micheal Strahans) I would say case closed.
> 
> Freaky stuff. Thought about if 5 years ago....glad it cost a shit ton for a cycle or I might look like Mr. Bungles old black and white avatar.


I don't know about Strahan, from what I understand he didn't grow up in the best neighborhood so it is very possible he just didn't have the money for braces. I know quite a few people with a big gaped teeth when they were younger. 

This is a very interesting point to bring up by the thread starter.


----------



## Pogo the Clown

Arnold has had that gap in his teeth since he was a kid. I've seen pictures when he was young.



Pogo


----------



## Halebop

CashKola said:


> I don't know about Strahan, from what I understand he didn't grow up in the best neighborhood so it is very possible he just didn't have the money for braces. I know quite a few people with a big gaped teeth when they were younger.
> 
> This is a very interesting point to bring up by the thread starter.



Agreed, a gap in the teeth is nothing to start pointing fingers about illegal doping but what I am saying is it is a side effect of HGH.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Sometimes I wonder if they dont all use them...seriously, humans just dont get that way form working out. 

I obviously suspect that Tito Ortiz is a juicer...who do you suspect?


----------



## Bebop

I'm a gym rat and I can't help but people who use steroids and know about things like HGH. I'll confirm that is true that prolonged use of HGH (Human Growth Hormone) over years, will increase the size of the head, however it also gives you somethig called a "HGH Gut". That's where the organs grow and in result, push out the stomach. You'll notice that Body Builders have cut abbs and all, however their stomachs stick way out (kinda like Chuck Liddell's, now that I think of it). Now, steroids can be tested for and not always be detected, depending on when they stop using, oral steroids clear the body in a few weeks. Also, there is no test for HGH as increased levels in the body can not be detected. 

I won't say what Tito might be or not taking, but in his defence, he doesn't have that "Gut" associated with HGH use.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

How dare you imply that Chuck Almighty Liddell has a "gut" never mind that he uses performance enhancing drugs! He uses nothing but Xyeince dammit!

Seriously though, he might? Who knows? I dont think it's as obvious as someone with a giant head and cromagnon like eyebrow ridge like Mr. Ortiz but hey, anything is possible.


----------



## JawShattera

how would he pass the steroid tests if he was juicing?

ortiz isnt juicing look at him you can tell by looking at his body its just from all the hard training. ortiz doesent juice.

caompare his body to kevin randleman or mark coleman.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

C'mon...they have ways of cycling it so that it's out of their system before they get tested. 

If people couldn't get away with it nobody would do it...and we all know that it's being done.


Maybe they're all buying urine off of the Internet


----------



## NICK C

JawShattera said:


> cool thread i didnt know that, mark coleman has a big forehead and he takes roids


Randleman has a big forhead too


----------



## JawShattera

ortiz trains up in the highest elevation with a great team and amazing work ethic to get in the shape he is, not juicing. hes been with the ufc since real early and has never once tested positive,none of his team has ever tested positive, his muscle structure hasnt even changed sicne he first fought in the ufc.

if you really think tito juices your dumb


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Am I dumb? 


Or so smart that I blew your mind?





























Think about it.


----------



## jdun11

Tito..has.always.had.a.big.head.He.isnt.on.the.growth!!


----------



## gibboeng9

tito's not on juice you can tell but he does have an unusually large head which makes me laugh when i see it, just think chuck's never gonna miss that giant cranium.

i originaly thought this thread was a joke about tito being on juice because of the size of his head, i think some people actually think he's on juice you can tell he isn't, his heads just massive


----------



## Mr. Bungle

Taken from Ask A Scientist


*Q:When does your skull reach its full, adult size?


A:Answered on February 25, 2002:

To answer this question more precisely we have to distinguish between the brain part of the skull and the face. A child is born with a brain about 25% of its ultimate adult size. By age 7 or 8 years, it is 95% of adult size and is finished in most children before puberty. Since skull size is directly related to brain size it's safe to say that most human skulls are fully developed at approximately the same time as their brains. *




So you're telling me this guys head was most likely about this big before he even hit puberty?

No frig-N-way


----------



## Big_Pete

Huge head, no drugs.......but a BIG fukin head!


----------



## steveo412

hahah thats hilarious when i first read the title I thought it was going to mean is Titos head proof that people evolved from monkeys.


----------



## randyspankstito

Mr. Bungle said:


> of performance enhancing drug use?
> 
> Possibly.
> 
> I've been going to the same place to buy my supplements for years and recently I asked the guy who owns it about human growth hormone, how difficult it was to get, what results could be achieved, side effects, etc. I'm not really interested in taking it I was just curious and I know he's really knowledgeable. He told me that hes known many guys who use it along with a cocktail of various other performance enhancing drugs. He ran down the list of side effects and one in particular caught my attention. He said that there is often an increase in skull bone density which basically gives you a big head. I was kind of shocked and said "c'mon that cant be true? It changes the size of your head? Permanently?" and he told me to take a look at pro-wrestlers, bodybuilders, etc...they have giant foreheads and big thick skulls, "Some barely look human" and it's a direct result from prolonged HGH/steroid abuse. I decided to look into it further and have found plenty of evidence in various peer reviewed medical journals that confirms that what he was telling me was accurate.
> 
> So does this mean Tito's big head mean he's a cheating doper?
> 
> You decide.



That is some funny shit:laugh:


----------



## physioman

OK, I think this is a big joke but just for clarification, excessive growth hormone side effects dont make you have a giant head specifically but rather thicken the jaw and brow. This is a very distinct look different from just having a big head! The condition is called acromegaly and occurs very rarely in those not taking supplementation, wikipedia has a great list of famous people with high levels of hGH including Jaws from the old bond movies, Andre the Giant and Paul "The Big Show" Wight.

Please feel free to continue with the big head jokes - they are hilarious.


----------



## SuzukS

Maybe he just has a massive head... lol.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

He looks a bit pale in this recent pic.


----------



## gibboeng9

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He looks a bit pale in this recent pic.


this pictures genius i love it


----------



## physioman

LMAO! rep'd!


----------



## Heggi

You guys are talking about Body Builders with big
heads and blabla..
ok.. do you really think Tito looks like a Steroid guy?
does he look like a Body Builder? ...
i dont think so.


----------



## gibboeng9

Heggi said:


> You guys are talking about Body Builders with big
> heads and blabla..
> ok.. do you really think Tito looks like a Steroid guy?
> does he look like a Body Builder? ...
> i dont think so.


he's definately not on steroids i just think the original thread is funny it's just a joke about tito's massive head it's obvious he doesn't take gear but it's worth having a laugh about tito's huge cranium


----------



## Mr. Bungle

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He looks a bit pale in this recent pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ^Buhawahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture just made OJ shoot out my nose!
> 
> 
> *wipes keyboard* Thanks a lot!


----------



## ba3315

Most of these guys use roids for one reason or another. Randleman or whatever is a big time roid head


----------



## Bebop

Well, not to say Tito's on anything, but you can never tell just by looking. For example, look at who was most recently tested positive by the UFC - Stephen Bonner. Not exactly the Body builder type. So it's not just about what they look like.

Let me add that Phil Baroni and almost anyone from the Hammer House. Coleman and co. Are def jucin' imo


----------



## Onganju

Heggi said:


> You guys are talking about Body Builders with big
> heads and blabla..
> ok.. do you really think Tito looks like a Steroid guy?
> does he look like a Body Builder? ...
> i dont think so.


Looking like a body builder really doesn't mean anything when it comes to 'roids. I mean, Tim Sylvia popped positive for roids after his win at UFC 44, and he looked just like the same oafish blob that he does now.

You can also look at other sports where an abundant amount body mass isn't a good thing (any track events, boxing, swimming, gymnastics, etc.) and you'll find that they've got their issues with performance enhancing drugs also, and they definitely don't look like bodybuilders. _If_ Tito's popping (and that's a big if), he knows how to do it well because he hasn't gotten caught yet. Me, I just believe his freaking noggin is awkwardly huge (so much so that it will probably cause him to hunch over later in life) and that he knows how to cut weight like most wrestlers do.


----------



## flourhead

tito is screwing a porn star. theres no way he could get her with a little pee pee and nuts.


----------



## JWangSDC

You people are SOOO ignorant about steroids it is disgusting. Furthering the hate and misinformation that plagues this country with regards to roids is a bad thing.

I don't think Tito is any more likely to be on Roids than Chuck Lidell is. And his head does not look like it was affected by HGH


----------



## Mr. Bungle

flourhead said:


> tito is screwing a porn star. there's no way he could get her with a little pee pee and nuts.



After years of seeing more gigantic black c-o-c-k than a urinal at the Apollo Theater I'm sure a nice shriveled up roid wang is a treat!


----------



## ruban

flourhead said:


> tito is screwing a porn star. theres no way he could get her with a little pee pee and nuts.



:laugh: 

I don't think Tito is on anything. He just seems like that type of person who does nothing but focus and train. There's always the _possibility_ but, to me, he doesn't seem like the type.

Ya he's cocky, ya he's got a lot of growing up to do, but I'd be disappointed if we were to find out he was juicing.


----------



## JWangSDC

ruban said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I don't think Tito is on anything. He just seems like that type of person who does nothing but focus and train. There's always the _possibility_ but, to me, he doesn't seem like the type.
> 
> Ya he's cocky, ya he's got a lot of growing up to do, but I'd be disappointed if we were to find out he was juicing.



I really don't care if anyone is juicing and I almost feel like it should be legal. Tons of athletes use roids and get away with it...and please don't think that roids give you an amazing physique. I highly doubt Sherk has ever juiced and check him out,


----------



## flourhead

sherk does have a big square head and the gap in his teeth. uh oh. sherk is juicing.


----------



## ruban

JWangSDC said:


> I really don't care if anyone is juicing and I almost feel like it should be legal.


----------



## pipe

Yes, he had a massive head as a kid.....











taken from here (worth a look for some lol's)

http://knoxxgear.wordpress.com/2009...-your-favorite-fighters-in-their-early-years/


----------



## Hiro

He's always had a big head. 

Overeem on the other hand has a significantly larger jaw these days...


----------



## Roflcopter

I think Tito just has a big head....:laugh:

EDIT: LOL who the hell necro'd a half decade old thread?


----------



## marcthegame

Lol tito just has a big head. Look at the pic below that is jason kidd and his son. Look at the size of that ******* head:


----------



## Rauno

F Yeah! A thread out of 2006! Funny thing is, Tito hasn't won since.


----------



## AmdM

Rauno said:


> F Yeah! A thread out of 2006! Funny thing is, Tito hasn't won since.


But he keeps getting big dogs. :confused02:

On the topic, i have a uncle that has this crazy giant head (it´s really funny) and i´m sure he never made steroids. On the other hand, he´s been drinking wine and beer since he was like a young teenager.


----------



## Brutus

tito has always had a huge head. If you want to see something suspicious look at Manny Pacquiaos head now and 8 years ago, his head looks atleast double of what it was back in 2000.


----------



## Relavate

Titos head has always been huge. Does it mean bigfoot silva used them too?

No thats just jumping the gun a little bit.


----------



## Deftsound

Tito's head has been huge since he was a little kid, his autobiography has a picture of him when he was like 8 and his head was huge even then!


----------



## SonOfZion

Relavate said:


> Titos head has always been huge. Does it mean bigfoot silva used them too?
> 
> No thats just jumping the gun a little bit.


 Rampage, Hendo, Velasquez all have huge heads too.


funny thing is, all 4 guys have great chins. Big head is def a + in MMA


----------



## limba

Relavate said:


> Titos head has always been huge. Does it mean bigfoot silva used them too?
> 
> No thats just jumping the gun a little bit.


Tito was born on this island!
Antonio Silva also.

they call this place...HOME!


----------



## hellholming

so that's why Overeem has a different shaped head these days.....


----------



## Roflcopter

Relavate said:


> Titos head has always been huge.* Does it mean bigfoot silva used them too?*
> 
> No thats just jumping the gun a little bit.


Uh, yes, he did.


----------



## andromeda_68

some people just have big ass heads.

and chicken legs as it were.


----------



## Relavate

Roflcopter said:


> Uh, yes, he did.


Really which fight?


----------



## Bebop

Nice old thread here - And one of the original posters, Thank you!

In the past couple years since this. I've become so Jaded when it comes to professional athletes and Steroids. I think we'd be naive to think that only guys juicing, are the ones being caught.


----------



## SmackyBear

Relavate said:


> Really which fight?


After the Eilers fight.

Though his enormous head size is clearly from acromegaly. Even though he's only 6'4" (and I say "only" just because plenty of people with the condition get much taller) everything from his head to facial features, to hand and finger size screams acromegaly.

He said his failed drug test was due to taking Novedex (not prohibited at the time) for side effects from his acromegaly, which supposedly causes a false positive for Boldenone which was prohibited. But Novedex is also used hardcore by steroid users for post cycle therapy since it keeps testosterone from being converted to estrogen. And Silva listed it as "multivitamins" on his application with the CSAC, not as something being used to treat a medical condition. So it's hard for me to accept his word as gospel.


----------



## dudeabides

Roflcopter said:


> I think Tito just has a big head....:laugh:
> 
> EDIT: LOL who the hell necro'd a half decade old thread?


It was a spammer. HOGH deleted them but it doesn't stop the thread from coming up. The idiots do that all the time thinking the thread won't be as noticed as one of the newer ones. So it wasn't any of the forum members that replied and are still on the thread who did it.

But on topic, never ever have I made fun of Tito's head, try and find it ya won't. I'm more of a mind to make fun of him for the things he has control over, which are plenty. :thumb02:


----------



## mastodon2222

NICK C said:


> Randleman has a big forhead too


Yes, HGH/roids cause a thick brow and jaw, and the list of MMA fighters with a thick brow and a big jaw is a long one:

Randleman, Coleman, Barnett, Wanderlei, Chuck, Tito, Rampage, Lesnar, Rua, Velasquez...lots of others, too...hey its a rough sport, do what they gotta do.


----------

